# سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام عبد الله واثبات جهلة



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*سلسله الرد علي الشيخ وسام

رد الشماس بطرس على الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة


اولا : كشف جهل وسام عبدالله وفضح كذبه العلنى بالصوت والصوره*
[YOUTUBE]rmR9kHkKHaU[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*ثانيا : **احدى سلسله فضائح المدعو وسام عبدالله المتخصص*

*[YOUTUBE]bnRJbh7XPQg[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*ثالثا : **الشماس بطرس يرد على جهاالات وسام**[YOUTUBE]yBA-CRbdi4A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*رابعا : **الشماس بطرس يرد على المدعو وسام عبدالله فى قضيه الصلب

**[YOUTUBE]BgeoUmPuikI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*خامسا : **الشماس بطرس يرد على المدعو وسام عبدالله فى كتابه الانجيل ورساله بولس الرسول   * 

*[YOUTUBE]PZhYKGED8jA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*سادسا :  **اكبر فضيحه للمدعو وسام عبدالله**[YOUTUBE]v6XZq47aoxc[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*سابعا : **رد الشماس بطرس علي الشيخ وسام عبد الله  متى كان يسوع اله* 

*[YOUTUBE]RGse0HfJ-eE[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*ثامنا :  فضائح خاصه للشيخ وسام عبد الله

*[YOUTUBE]TxFtiwuj0UE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*تاسعا : **فضيحة وسام عبدالله وهروبة من مناظرة اخرستوس انستي

*[YOUTUBE]rrcNdVVXpyI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*عاشرا :  وسام  يجهل جنسية بولس الرسول

http://www.4shared.com/file/91476649/fd255222/_______.html
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*احد عشر  :  وسام عبد الله وجهلة ومجمع خلقدونية هذا ما تسمعون الية يا مسلمين جاهل *

http://www.4shared.com/file/84886981/3f17aab2/____.html


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*12 : يهرب من مناظرة الاخ غريغوريوس
* *سلام ونعمة مرارا وتكرارا طلبنا من الداعية كما يسمونة وسام عبد الله المناظرة كما طلب الاخ في هذا الموضوع لكنة دائما يهرب فكم مرة اضع التحدي في رومة ويتم طردي*

*وكنت في روم المتنصرين روم ابو علي بالبالتوك والاستاذ وحيد قال للمسلم انا هناظر وسام وعرض علية موضوع المناظرة من سنيتين لكنة هرب لماذا تهرب *

*الاستاذ وحيد يريد مناظرتك مناظرة مسيحية في اي موضوع تختارة ومناظرة اسلامية هو من يختارها*

*




*​ 
*انظرو للبنر الي المجلس الملي انا علي استعداد المناظرة *

*مش لما تناظرنا احنا ولا انت طول لسان وخلاص*

*مجرد ماتحط الاعلان تحديا لوسام للمناظرة*

*



*​ 
*ادي وسام الهارب من المناظرات جاهل اسلاميا وميح مسيحيات انا بسمع ليه بقعد اضحك للصبح*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*13 :  الشيخ الناصر العربي ووسام عبد الله (الشهير بالحلوف) 

**



*​ *



*

*خاص بمدونة الرسول*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*14 : اخرستوس انستي يكشف الكذاب وسام عبد الله بعنوان عفريت الليل*

*الجزء الاول*

*الجزء الثاني *

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*15 : **تعليق ذهبي الفم علي مناظرة الجاهل وسام عبد الله الشهير بالحلوف مع القمص العلامة عبد المسيح بسيط*
​*الجزء  الاول*

*ذهبي الفم يفضح وسام عبد الله ويبين جهله في  موضوع مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

*الجزء  الثاني*

*ذهبي الفم يسحق وسام عبد الله في موضوع تعليقا علي  مناظرا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*16 : **فضيحة وسام عبد الله اخت مسلمة تفضحة وتكشف الاسامي الوهمية وسرقتة للفلوس التبرعات

*[YOUTUBE]W6lRgXLn8no&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*17 : **مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ووسام عبد الله وسحقة وسحق كذبة في المسيحيات* *

لتحميل التسجيل بحجمه الأصلى و بجودته الأصلية:
http://www.4shared.com/file/123247094/4363e991/monazra.html
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

18 : الادمن السابق المؤمن بالله فى روم وسام يترك الاسلام ويفضح تمثيليات وكذب ونصب وسام على المسلمين


[YOUTUBE]FwTruTuc--k&feature=player_embedded#at=46[/YOUTUBE]
​
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*19 : **فضح تدليس وسام عبد الله للاخ وحيد في اثبات الوهية المسيح
**للتحميل ( أضغط كلك يمين الماوس على الرابط و حفظ بإسم save as )
* * فضح اكاذيب الغرف الاسلاميه-براهين من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان السيد المسيح هو الاله*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*20 :  	 الحلقة الاولى للرد على الحلوف وسام عبد الله من الاخ الحبيب شمس الحق

**الحلقه الاولي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178826*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*21 : **الحلقة رقم19 من برنامج( صخرة الايمان ) مع مانجو واخرستوس انيستي**وضربـــه قاضيه للشيخ الزغبي & وسام عبدالله وشهرته علي البالتوك (وســـــام الحلـــــــــــوف)*

*الحلقـــه اذيعت علي قناة الطريـــق من رومــــكم*

*||| Jesus Christ IS The Way |||*


*

*​* لمشاهده الحلقه من اليوتيوب*

[YOUTUBE]nu3S0RT2br8&feature=player_embedded#at=18[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]yshtd5372A4#at=27[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4sbO5hiC3-Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RF1waG49U78[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XGvprahfbqM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_ISy9ReNG30[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*22 : **الحلقة رقم20 من برنامج ( صخرة الايمان )والخامسه علي قناة الطريق مع مانجواخرستوس انيستي و** ضربه قاضيه اخري للشيخ الزغبي الهارب من المناظـــــــــــــــــرات* *و حصريا ولاول مرة صورة (وسام عبدالله وشهرته الحــلــــــــوف) في فيديو على (قناة الطريق)*

*الحلقه اذيعت علي قناة الطريق من رومكم*

*||| Jesus Christ IS The Way |||*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ *بتاريخ 3/8/2011*

*

*​ 
*
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*23 :  **البالتوك و الالسنة الصفراء  اهداء للحلوف وانتي .. (بقلم اخرستوس انستي)*
​ ​ *
*​ ​ *لأن هكذا هي مشيئة الله : أن تفعلوا الخير فتسكتوا جهالة الناس الأغبياء (1بط 2 : 15)*

​ *منذ سنوات ليست ببعيدة تحول برنامج البالتوك لاكبر تجمع فكري يجمع بين صدام الافكار و تبادل الرؤى ..*

​ *وقد كان للجانب المسيحي امام الجانب الاسلامي مواجهات ومواجهات انتهت دائما بظهور قوة كلمة الروح القدس ..*

​ *وخرج علينا ابونا عبدالمسيح بسيط برومه المتخصصة في الدفاعيات .. والتي كانت سبب نقله فكرية كبيرة لما تبثة من محاضرات دفاعيات وعلوم لاهوتية ..*

​ *وعندما فشل المعارضين و  المحتجين في الرد على كلمات النعمة وقوة التعليم زاد انحدارهم الفكري و  بدلا من الرد العلمي ومناقشة الحجه وبيان الاعتراض اتجهوا كما يفعل اصحاب  القلم المقصوف ممن يطلق عليهم (الصحافة الصفراء) الي البحث عما يسمونة  (فضيحة) وهكذا فهي صحافة تفتقر الى  المصداقية، والدقة، وتميل الى التهويش والتهويل والمبالغة، وتعتمد على  الاشاعات او الاخبار الكاذبة او المحرفة او المصنوعة ! وهذا يفقدها ثقة  القارئ بها، ويجعلها اوراقا صفراء، لا يطمئن لها احد اولا ولا يكترث بما  فيها احد.*

​ *وتتحول الصحافة الي هذا المستوى عندما يظهر خواء فكرها وضعف حجتها  وتفشل في تحقيق مبيعاتها فلا حل لديها الا الانتقال الي الاتجاهات الصفراء  مستغله الفطرة الانسانية في الفضول وحب التطلع ورغبة البعض في التدخل في  شئون الاخرين فتأخذهم وتهبط بهم الي مزيد من الانحطاط الفكري و الاخلاقي ..*

​ *ولان الباتوك ايضا صدامات فكرية*

​ *لذا خرجت علينا بعض الرومات المفلسة فكريا كتلك التي يملكها وسام عبدلله وشهرته الحلوف  تحقق افضل مثالا لما يمكن ان نطلق علية الالسنة الصفراء .. فلا هم عندها  الا اجتذاب المستمع من خلال التهويش و التهويل و المبالغه وترويج الاشاعه و  الاخبار الكاذبة ..*

​ *فيستأجرون من يدعي انه كان مسيحيا و اسلم باتفاق مالي  .. فيخرج علينا على المايك معلنا الشهادتين وانه انتقل من الضلال الي  النور .. وسرعان ما يتكشف انه لم يكن الا مسلم اعلن اسلامة .. او مرتزق  ماجور ..*

​ *ولا انسى ابدا تلك الاجنبية التي استضافها وسام في احد المرات لتعلن  انها تركت المسيح وانتقلت الي نور الاسلام العظيم ..وبعد ساعات لم يمنحها  وسام الدولارات التي اتفق عليها فخرجت علينا نفس الفتاه تعلن انها خدعت ولم  تتقاضى اجرتها نظير هذا التسجيل !!!!*

​ *ولا تلك التي بكت على المايك لتعلن انها عرفت الاسلام لعجزها عن قراءة الكتاب المقدس في الطريق العام !!!*

​ *ولا هذا الذي تحول للاسلام بعد ما عينة البابا شنودة – بطريرك الكنيسة  الارثوذكسية – ممثلا لكنائس خلاص النفوس – البروتستانتية – .. ارجوك عزيزي  القارئ لا تبتسم .. فهذا ما يفعله وسام …*

​ *ووسام يخدمة جيش من الهاكر المتلصصين على الاجهزة و المخترقين  للخصوصيات حتى يجد وقودا للمواد التي يلقيها .. واذا فشل هؤلاء في تصيد خطا  سرعان ما يركبون صورة على صوت وبمونتاج ساذج لتكون لديهم مادة للتهويل و  الكذب …*

​ *ناهيكم عن وقود السب و اللعن الذي يتبرا منه قاطني المناطق العشوائية  .. كهذا اليوم الذي تحدث فيه عن لون (الكيلوت) او ذاك اليوم الذي سحق اثناء  اتصاله باحد زوجات الكهنه فلم يجد مفرا الا علو الصوت و التصفيق .. و  المستمع  كان في انتظارة ان يقول (شوبش) ..*

​ *وفي الفترة الماضية دارت مناظرة بين ابينا الحبيب عبد المسيح بسيط ابو  الخير وبين هذا الفسل في محاولة من الاخير لاكتساب بعض الشهرة بارتباط اسمة  باسم ابينا المحبوب .. الا ان مسار المناظرة جعل من وسام سخرية البالتوك  كله لما دلس في وضعه وتغابى في فهمه واقتطع من سياقه حتى ان الكثيرمن خدام  الكلمة استخدموا الجهل البين لوسام في اظهار التعليم الحقيقي فاخذت افكار  وسام كمثال لمن لا يفهم ولا يكلف نفسه في الفهم وقدموا على كل جمله تثير  الشفقه خرجت من وسام محاضرة قوية تؤكد قوة التعليم و الايمان المسيحي ..*

​ *لذا لم يكن امام وسام وتابعه حسام المشهور بأنتي الا ان يبحث عن ما  يبطل به قوة ابينا الحبيب عبد المسيح في المناظرة ويضعفه امام مريدية ..  وكان كمن هرب من الشعله بالنار .. فخرج علينا بما اسماة فضيحة مدوية عن  القمص بسيط .. فماهي هذه الفضيحه ؟؟؟*

​ *القمص بسيط لا يحمل ابتدائية … ولم يكن خريج للاكليريكية ……*

​ *ارجوك صديقي القارئ لا تندهش … فهذا حقا ما اعلنه وسام و انتي ونظموا عليه لقاءات ومحاضرات بالسنة صفراء ..*

​ *ولسنا هنا – ولا يحق لاحدنا – ان يطلب من ابينا الحبيب ان يقدم CV خاص به او يطلب منه صورة الكترونية لشهاداته ..*

​ *فالكتاب المقدس قدم لنا السيرة  الشخصي لابينا الحبيب عبد المسيح ..*

​ *فها هي شهادة الكتاب المقدس وشروطة لاتمام الكرازة ..*

​ *† 20لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم (مت 10 : 20)*

​ *+ لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة ، استحسن الله أن يخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة (1كو 1 : 21)*

​ *+ انظر الآن لأن الرب قد اختارك لتبني بيتا للمقدس ، فتشدد واعمل (1أي 28 : 10)*

​ *† 5اسمعوا يا إخوتي الأحباء : أما اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان ، وورثة الملكوت الذي وعد به الذين يحبونه (يع 2 : 5)*

​ *+  بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء . واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الأقوياء (1كو 1 : 27)*

​ *† واختار داود عبده ، وأخذه من حظائر الغنم (مز 78 : 70)*

​ *صدق قول الله الحق :*

​ *لأن حكمة هذا العالم هي جهالة عند الله ، لأنه مكتوب : الآخذ الحكماء بمكرهم (1كو 3 : 19)*

​ *ووصف وسام ينطبق على :*

​ *الجهالة جعلت في معالي كثيرة ، والأغنياء يجلسون في السافل (جا 10 : 6)*

​ *ان كرازتنا لم تبحث عن شهادات ولا خريجي كليات ولا حاملي ابتدائية ..*

​ *ولكن افلاس اللسان الاصفر لوسام و انتي جعلهم يبحثون عن شهادات ..*

​ *واكرر نحن لا نطلب ولا حق لنا ان نسأل عن شهادات ابونا عبد المسيح ..  فقد سبق و شهد الكتاب المقدس لابونا الحبيب ولكل حامل سيف الكلمة ودرع  الايمان*

​ *وفي النهاية لا اجد ما اقوله لانتي الا :*

​ *” ابتدائية دي إيه يا انتي بضحك وياك يا عنيّا طب خليك  في لم الورد طب خليك في لم الورد بم بم ترررم بم بم تررم“*

​ ​ ​ *شكرا لمدونة الرسول على الصور التاليه لتوضح نظرة شيوخ المسلمين لوسام*​ ​ ​ *




*​ *




*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*24 : **صفحة مخصصة لفضح وسام عبدالله الجاهل*

*1-  عندما يكاكي وسام وويدلس في لغات الكتاب المقدس الاصليه لا لغرض الا  للافتراء على ابونا الحبيب عبد المسيح بسيط .. محاضرة عن الفرخه أم اربع  رجلين …. اضغط واضحك معنا *

*2- كلاكيت تاني مرة ..  بالايمان البسيط زوجة احد الاباء الكهنه تضع وسام عند حده .. واهداء خاص  لوسام .. فرخه باربع رجلين وبالهناء و الشفاء جاري رفع التسجيل)*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*فضيحة الشيخ  وسام عبد الله  من اخراج جامايكا جيمس*



*[YOUTUBE]bvuCviH-oDA[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

رائع اخى اوريجانوس
انا هبقى ابعتلك المحاضرات الجديدة علشان تنزلة هنا
الرب معك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*




سرجيوُس قال:


> رائع اخى اوريجانوس
> انا هبقى ابعتلك المحاضرات الجديدة علشان تنزلة هنا
> الرب معك



دا مجهودك وتعبك وفكرتك بس انا جمعته علشان يكون سلسله رد قوية لمن يفكر ان يكذب علي مسيحنا او مسيحيتنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

العفو حبيبى نحن خدام للكلمة فقط
الرب معك


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

رسالة من اخونا ELSHMAS-BOTROS الى الغالى اوريجانوس

+اخويا الغالى الحبيب اريجانوس   بشكر محبتك جدا واهتمامك بتثبت تسجيلات الرد على الجاهل وسام لكشف وفضح جهله امام الجميع   ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعه  ويجعلك دائما جندى صالح للرب يسوع المسيح 

 +شكرى ومحبتى لكل اخواتى الاحباء  اولاد ملك الملوك  على مشاهدتهم لتسجيلات الرد على وسام وعلى التعليقات  وارجو منكم اخواتى الاحباء صلو من اجل ضعفى ليتمجد الله في ضعفى   وليستحق الشيطان تحت الاقدام
+رجاء محبة نشر تلك الردود فى شتى المواقع لفضح الشيطان


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

ارجو ايصال هذه الرسالة للشماس بطرس ، ربنا يباركك ، تقدم يا ابن الملك واسحق الشيطان بكل قوة واستمر وياريت لو كل اسبوع محاضرتين ... واترك النشر علينا فهذه اسهل شيء ...


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*بالذمة دا اصلا ادمى علشان يترد عليه ولا دا يسوى بصلة معفنة فى سوق العلم
انا الصراحة بشفق على استاذ اخرستوس والاستاذ بطرس انهم يردوا على هذا المستوى العرة لباحثى المسلمين
نصيحة اخوية يا وسام روح اتعلم وادرس وبطل تاكل لقمة عيش على قفا اسيادك من السعودية الىل بتلحس جزمهم  بدل مالمسيحين مرمطين اهلك ومخلينك تحت جزمهم انت ودينك العرة اللى زيك
انت مبتشبعش من كتر كشف جهلك والعته الىل بتشربه للناس
يعنى تشربهم العته واحنا نقعد 5 سنين نشيل العته دا من دماخهم
روح يا شيخ منك لله لولاك كنا وصلنا الايمان المسيحى للناس سهل صديت دماخ الناس بالهبل اللى بتقوله
لكن ماذا يقال ما شابه رسولك الجاهل الامى فما ظلم 
الجاهل هيطلع ايه؟؟؟ طيار 
مهو بيطلع جاهل زيه
والهبلة مبتجبش دكتور ولو جابت الحلوف هيبقى حلوف ابن هبلة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*انا فاكر ايام مناظرة ابونا عبد المسيح لما سمعتها مع الحلوف 
الواد الاهتل بيريل لما بيسمع كلمة يونانية ونقص يقوله هو انت بتقول ايه
قال دارس 20 سنة
20 سنة مين يا حلوف 
فى حد بيدرس 20 سنة ومبيستهدش بمرجع واحد مسيحى
دا احنا بنقرا فى اليوم الواحد بدل المرجع تلاتة وانت 20 سنة زى مبتقول مش عارف تقرا اسم السفر
 يعنى لو قريت كل اسبوع مرجع واحد مع ان اسبوع كتير عليه علشان تبقى انسان مثقف يبقى فى السنة 48 مرجع يبقى فى العشرين سنة حوالى 960 مرجع يعنى قرب الالف مرجع 
اتحداك لو قريت نص ورقة فى مرجع وبالعربى 
دا انت عار على المسلمين انا من رائ تتبروا منه قبل متستمر فضايحه اعتقد خلاص يعنى عن قريب يا ننوص هتلبس الطرحة البمبمى وتحلق شنبك وتقعد جنب الحاجة الوالدة تولول جنبها
انزل دور على شغل يا صايع بدل مانت بتاكل اكل العيش من شغل الهبل الىل بتعمله على النت 
يا صايع انت راجل تاكل عيشك بعرق جبينك مش بفلوس اسيادك فى السعودية انت والسلفيين الرعاع الىل بيلحسوا تراب جزمهم يا عالم يا صايعة الىل ملهاش لازمة فى الحياة 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*




Molka Molkan قال:


> ارجو ايصال هذه الرسالة للشماس بطرس ، ربنا يباركك ، تقدم يا ابن الملك واسحق الشيطان بكل قوة واستمر وياريت لو كل اسبوع محاضرتين ... واترك النشر علينا فهذه اسهل شيء ...


تم ارسال الرساله اليه وننتظر الرد
فعلا هو يستحق اكتر من محاضرة اسبوعيا لفضح الشيطان


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

رد الشماس بطرس على الشيخ وسام عبدالله وكشف جهله وكذبه العلنى

[YOUTUBE]uY3_PPeEqBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*فيديو فضيحه ادامن غرفه مسلم كريستيان ديلوج *


[YOUTUBE]Iic_GdbOdmE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

مجهود رائع يا اوريجانوس
واليك سلام وتحية وشكر وتقدير من الاخ الشماس
الرب معكم جميعا والى الامام لفضح وسام


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*وتستمر ضربات الشماس بطرس للمدعو وسام عبدالله وكشف جهله بالدليل وهو وكل غرفته   وانتظروا المزيد

http://www.multiupload.com/Q17ZYNPQ8O*


----------



## متفائل (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

ممكن تردوا على الشيخ أحمد ديدات ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*الجوله الثالثه من احدى سلسله فضائح المدعو وسام عبدالله المتخصص   *


 [YOUTUBE]bnRJbh7XPQg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

فضيحة مدوية لوسام عبد الله ، اسمع بنفسك

[YOUTUBE]TGRoBLkzHVg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jane iraq (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

سلام المسيح معاكم ..... 

هذه اول مشاركة او تعليق لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع ......... :new5:


ردودكم على الشيخ وساااام عبدالله .. ردود رائعة في الصميم .... طبعآآآآ ربنا يبارك حياتكم و مجهودكم من أجل أسم ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع له كل المجد .....


----------



## apostle.paul (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*وسام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو وسام دا اصلا تبع البنى ادمين
دا لسه مش لاقين ليه تصنيف معين ضمن ممالك الكائنات الحية
بس هو طور غريب متوسط بين الزواحف والثدييات 
احتمال يكون من سلالة دود القز
ياراجل روح شوفلك راجل عدل 
دا راجل اقل ما يقال عنه انه عرة
دا مش عرة وبس دا عنى انا شخصيا بعتبره قذافى البالتوك
شوفلك حد عدل تتدافع عنه دا يعر
انا مش هقولك انا ولا اى حد فى المنتدى
الىل هنا مستواهم اعلى بمراحل من اتخنها مسلم على وجه الكرة الارضية كعلو سيدنا المسيح الهنا على الشيطان
انا بقولك هجبلك عيل فى مدارس الاحد يكلمه راجل لراجل
ونشوف عيال مدارس الاحد
ولا بقرة البالتوك المسمى وسام عبد الله


ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك انت وكل المسلمين 
قول امين...........


*


----------



## حسين دوكي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*انا بالنسبة لي وسام عبدالله هذا كان من اسباب تركي للاسلام زائد انا كنت اهاجم غرفته دائما و طبعا كنت محطوط في البان عندهم طبعا بسبب اعتراضي علي كلامهم دائما فهو رجل لا يقبل الحوار او حتي ادامنه فتكلمت مع ادمن عنده معروف علي افعاله و ان يكف عن سب المسيحيين و عن السيد المسيح راح الادمن بتاعه فضل يشتمني و بهدلني و طبعا انا اري في ادامن وسام عبدالله و هو شخصيا انهم لا يعرفون شئ و يعتبر اكثر ناس جاهلة في البالتوك*


----------



## esambraveheart (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

*انا مش عارف الاخوه الافاضل هنا شاغلين نفسهم ليه بهذا الحشرة الجعجاع الوضيع الذي لا يملك الا ردح العوالم و اسلوبه في اي حديث او حوار لا يختلف كثيرا عن اسلوب عاهرات شارع الهرم .*
*وفعلا صدق المثل القائل ..*
* الجنازه حاميه .. و الميت .. وسام*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*




> *انا  مش عارف الاخوه الافاضل هنا شاغلين نفسهم ليه بهذا الحشرة الجعجاع الوضيع  الذي لا يملك الا ردح العوالم و اسلوبه في اي حديث او حوار لا يختلف كثيرا  عن اسلوب عاهرات شارع الهرم .*
> *وفعلا صدق المثل القائل ..*
> * الجنازه حاميه .. و الميت .. وسام*


*لا يا استاذ عصام احنا مش بنرد علشانه
وسام يولع بالىل جابوه
دا جبان وفاشل 
احنا بنرد علشان واحد غلبان زى دا مخرجش من جحره ومفكر ان اللطخ اللى اسمه وسام بيعرف اصلا يقدم نقد مسيحى وهو عيل بريالة
فبنعرفهم ان استاذهم الجليل ماهو الا عيل بريالة جنب المسيحين *


----------



## Luffy (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

اين انت من احمد ديدات ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*




Luffy قال:


> اين انت من احمد ديدات ؟



اتفضل اسمع العلامة الاسلامي احمد ديدات وهو بيعترف بالهزيمة

اتمني تدرس بدل ما بتردد كلام بدون فهم ولا عقل

[YOUTUBE]d4SG2yLlruM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

اتمنيمن كل مسلم لسة بيعتقد ان احمد ديدات علامة وانه انتصر في مناظراته

يسمع ويتعلم
 [YOUTUBE]5pl4F6qGGeM[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

طيبي ورينا شطارتك هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

طب متجيبولنا الاسئلة فالمنتدى هنا ونشوف هنعرف نرد ولا لع
جايب كومبارس وبيعملهم كهنة


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلسلة الرد علي الشيخ وسام واثبات جهلة*

كشف هبل الشيخ وسام(هبل فالجبل)
يقول عن بولس الرسول ان له اكتر من 14رساله فالانجيل يعنى ممكن يكونو 15او16.......وفالاخر يقول لك انه متخصص فمقارنات الاديان
وبيتكلم فى ايات ومش عارفة معناه وفالاخر بيتصل بقساوسة؟
دا لو اتصل بشماس هيفضة فضيحة الابل وقت الطهور مش يقولى قسيس
عمو وسام بيتكلم فى ايه
"ان كان صدق الله يذداد بكذبى"
ونحن نقول ليه يا اهبل هو لسه فيه حد بيتكلم فالشبهات دى
جتك خيبة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvuCviH-oDA


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يناير 2012)

no_ikhwan2 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الصفحه البديله لصفحة لا لحكم الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر التى سرقت بعد أن قاربت على 80 ألف عضو
> و تستمر حملة التشويه التى نتعرض لها وإدعائهم الكاذب أننا نسب الله واعداء للاسلام
> ولكن لما التعجب فهذا هو أسلوب المتطرف تحويل كل معارض له لمعارض وعدو للدين
> الظاهر دى بداية كتم صوت المعارضه والي حصل معانا حصل مع كل الصفحات المدنيه بنفس السيناريو
> ...





no_ikhwan2 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> http://www.facebook.com/Madaneya2012[/FONT]*​


ايه ياعم التكتك التشتيت ده ده ماله بالموضوع.[/FONT]


----------



## ســـــيف الحــق (15 مارس 2012)

*تفترون على وسام كما افتريتم على المسيح*

لماذا كل هاذا الحقد على الشيخ وسام؟؟ هل لهدمه للمسيحيه من الكتاب المقدس وفم يسوع؟ وهل هو لايعلم مايقوله او يفترى عليكم؟؟ 
فلو كان هكذا فلماذا لا تردون عليه مباشرة وخاصة انه هو الذى يتصل بالكهنه والانباوات ويحرجهم فى دينهم فلماذا لا تفحموه وتثبتوا كذبه بصحة عقيدتكم ؟!! ولماذ تناشدوا الكنيسة لوقف اتصالاته بعد قولكم انها مزيفه!!!  لو كنتم على ثقه بدينكم لأجبتموه مجدتم المسيحيه التى هدمها هدما ولكن صدق المسيح فى قوله وباطلا يعبدونى وهم يعلمون وصايا الناس... يللا عايزين كمان شوية فيديوهات على شوية حقد وغل وهذا يقوى موقف الشيخ وسام ويزيد من مستمعينه ويزيد ايضا من عدد المسلمين الجدد. 
شكرا تعاونكم الساذج


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2012)

> لماذا كل هاذا الحقد على الشيخ وسام؟؟


لا يوجد حقد يا اخ، بالجاهل لا يحقد عليه بل يشفق عليه..


> هل لهدمه للمسيحيه من الكتاب المقدس وفم يسوع؟


ربما لأنك اجهل منه فتقول هذا ، لكن هل يجرؤ ان يناظر احد أصغر أدامن المسيحيين على البالتوك!!
إسأله عن هروبه من هؤلاء 
لا يعرف كيف ينطق اسماء الأسفار أصلا!!



> وهل هو لايعلم مايقوله او يفترى عليكم؟؟


بالطبع، ولو تريد الإثبات، أحضره الى هنا لنرى 



> فلو كان هكذا فلماذا لا تردون عليه مباشرة


وهذا الموضوع لماذا ياترى ؟ وغيره الكثير!!
وسام أصبح " مسخرة " أمام المسيحيين 



> وخاصة انه هو الذى يتصل بالكهنه والانباوات ويحرجهم فى دينهم


أنباوات؟ واضح انك فعلا مثقف 



> فلماذا لا تفحموه وتثبتوا كذبه بصحة عقيدتكم ؟!!


ومن قال انه لم يحدث؟


> ولماذ تناشدوا


من فعل هذا ؟



> لو كنتم على ثقه بدينكم لأجبتموه


نجبه أين ؟ هنا ام في المحاضرات التي فضحته تماما أم في اي مكان؟



> ولكن صدق المسيح فى قوله وباطلا يعبدونى وهم يعلمون وصايا الناس


تعالى ناخد مثال بسيط عشان أوريك أن " الشيخ وسام " هو تعريف الجهل نفسه وطبعا انت تلميذه، أي أجهل منه،،

النص هنا على فم المسيح، فهل كان يوجد أيام المسيح ، مسيحيين كديانة منفصلة عن اليهودية ؟

أم كان المسيح أصلا يكلم اليهود ؟؟

طبعا سيادتك لأنك متبع لوسام الجاهل ومن كتر التكرار صدقت ان النص على المسيحيين ولا تعرف ان النص على اليهود 



> يللا عايزين كمان شوية فيديوهات



تأمر يا غالي.. لسة الفضائح كثيرة له..



> على شوية حقد وغل وهذا يقوى موقف الشيخ وسام ويزيد من مستمعينه ويزيد ايضا من عدد المسلمين الجدد.


كثرة فضائحه تقوي موقفه ؟ إذن أعدك بان موقفه سيكون أقوى كثيرا


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 مارس 2012)

> لماذا كل هاذا الحقد على الشيخ وسام؟؟





> هو من يحقد على المسيحية والمسيحيين لانهم اسياده
> هل لهدمه للمسيحيه من الكتاب المقدس وفم يسوع؟


ولا هو ولا كل المسلمين يقدرو يهدمو حصوة واحدة من المسحيية لانه مبنيه على اساس
والى يقدر يورينا نفسه


> وهل هو لايعلم مايقوله او يفترى عليكم؟؟


نعم اكبر بطيخة فى تاريخ البال توك مبيعرفش يقراء اسم السفر ولا نيلة
جته خيبة


> فلو كان هكذا فلماذا لا تردون عليه مباشرة وخاصة انه هو الذى يتصل بالكهنه والانباوات ويحرجهم فى دينهم فلماذا لا تفحموه وتثبتوا كذبه بصحة عقيدتكم ؟!!


ذهبنا اليه ولكنه تهرب مننا
انتظر الى هذا التسجيل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204825


> لو كنتم على ثقه بدينكم لأجبتموه



نحن نجيبه ولكن هل هو يقبل مواجهتنا؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 مارس 2012)

*هروب وسام عبد الله من مناظرة الشماس بطرس*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مارس 2012)

*هروب وسام عبدالله من مناظره الشماس بطرس  والشماس يلقنه درس لن ينساه
http://dc426.4shared.com/download/CH...d0327f457a6dd6 *​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2012)

هو لس فى حد بيتكلم عن اسمووسام دة
بيفكرنى بجمال اتعس
دة ماشى بمبدا تخالف تعرف ضد الفكر الكنسى
 ودة بيفتى فى عقيدة لا يفقة عنها شىء بالمرة


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 مارس 2012)

> ودة بيفتى فى عقيدة لا يفقة عنها شىء بالمرة


وللاسف بيكدب وبيوهم الناس انه دارس المسيحية منذ 20عام وللاسف من ينظر اليه يكتشف انه لا يعرف اى حاجة فالمسيحية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvuCviH-oDA
فديو كدة عالماشى من اخراج عمونا جاميكا يفضح فيه الجحلوف


----------



## أمواج (26 مارس 2012)

ياريت تتبع تعاليم المسيح السمحة في محبة اعدائك
انت حتى عنصري في مسيحيتك 
وارثوديكسيتك
فكيف ستحب الاخرين
احب المسيحيين الكاثوليك وبعدين تكلم عن المسيح المحبة


----------



## أمواج (26 مارس 2012)

انا عارفة اني اخرتي رح انطرد 
زي ما انطرد غيري لان كلامهم مابعجبش الاخرين
مع اني مابقول غير الصدق والحقيقة
لكن الحقيقة بتزعل ناس كتير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 مارس 2012)

أمواج قال:


> ياريت تتبع تعاليم المسيح السمحة في محبة اعدائك
> انت حتى عنصري في مسيحيتك
> وارثوديكسيتك
> فكيف ستحب الاخرين
> احب المسيحيين الكاثوليك وبعدين تكلم عن المسيح المحبة



انت بتكلم مين بالكلام دا اكتب اسم الشخص جنب الكلام علشان نعرف بتوجه لمين الكلام او اقتباس كلام ورد عليه 

ثانيا مال كلام دا بالموضوع ؟!!!


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

> ياريت تتبع تعاليم المسيح السمحة في محبة اعدائك
> انت حتى عنصري في مسيحيتك
> وارثوديكسيتك
> فكيف ستحب الاخرين
> احب المسيحيين الكاثوليك وبعدين تكلم عن المسيح المحبة


هو هنا بناخد درس عن المحبة ولا فضحك وسام الجحلوف؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

> نا عارفة اني اخرتي رح انطرد
> زي ما انطرد غيري لان كلامهم مابعجبش الاخرين
> مع اني مابقول غير الصدق والحقيقة
> لكن الحقيقة بتزعل ناس كتير


الكلام طبعا مش عجبنا لاننا بنتكلم فنقطة واحدة فقط وهى
فضيحة وسام الى بقيت بجلاجل
ومش بنتكلم عن شىء اخر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 مارس 2012)

ايه ياحاج كيتو انت بتحسب نفسك فى منتدى اسلامى ولا ايه 
؟
ثانيا عيسى ده احنا منعرفهوش .


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 مارس 2012)

*الشماس بطرس يتوعد الشيخ وسام بمحاضره قويه بعنوان  ورطه وساميه*

*الشماس بطرس يتوعد الشيخ وسام بمحاضره قويه بعنوان  ورطه وساميه

*[YOUTUBE]SMwryNwaQEU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2012)

ورطة وسامية حلقة روعة


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2012)

*محاضره الشماس بطرس لنسف شبهات المشككين فى كتبة الاناجيل
http://jumbofiles.com/bmaup52bnt8u
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2012)

رسالة من الشماس بطرس والشماس سرجيوس الى المفضوح مسيحيا واسلاميا وسام الجهول


----------



## alone 12 (21 مايو 2012)

هل موقع الملحدين العرب صاحبه مسيحي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 مايو 2012)

alone 12 قال:


> هل موقع الملحدين العرب صاحبه مسيحي ؟؟؟؟


*ماعلاقة سؤالك بالموضوع؟*


----------



## alone 12 (21 مايو 2012)

ما في مجال اسأل السؤال بمكان تاني ما في قسم او موضوع مناسب ..


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مايو 2012)

*: http://jumbofiles.com/vmde8w5onqdg  محاضره (ورطه وساميه) اسمع بنفسك كيف يهرب وسام عبدالله من المناقشه فى الاسلاميات ويناقض نفسه امام المسلمين*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يوليو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ5xYMczKk8&feature=player_embedded#!
*[FONT=&quot]فضيحة اتصالات وسام عبدالله بالقساوسة عندما اتصل باخريستوس انيستي*[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2012)

الرد على وسام فى كعكة حزقيال والإساءة للأنبياء
[YOUTUBE]AhutZ8prnJs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216749


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2013)

*الموضوع: فضيحة اتصالات وسام عبدالله بالقساوسة عندما اتصل باخريستوس انيستي*



*الموضوع: فضيحة وسام عبد الله (جيسى وقراره بفضح الكنيسة)*



*الموضوع: بالصوت والصورة فضيحة وسام عبد الله,الذى يدعه تخصصه فالمسيحيه*



*الموضوع: هروب وسام عبد الله من مناظرة الشماس بطرس*



*الموضوع: الحلقة الاولى للرد على الحلوف وسام عبد الله*



*الموضوع: الرداحة وسام عبد الله........... والجهل الفاحش*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2013)

*الموضوع: مناظرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط استاذ اللاهوت الدفاعى مع وسام عبد الله كاملة*



*الموضوع: الجوله الثالثه من احدى سلسله فضائح المدعو وسام عبدالله المتخصص*



*الموضوع: رد الشماس بطرس على وسام عبدالله فى من هم كتبة الاناجيل وهل بولس رسول المسيح*



*الموضوع: الشماس بطرس : محاضره كشف جهل المدعو وسام عبدالله*



*الموضوع: اللى عايز يضخك من قلبه يسمع للتسجيل ده بصوت وسام عبدالله  جهل مخزززززززى*



*الموضوع: الرد على اسئلة الشيخ وسام عبد الله السبعة التى عجز المسيحيين عن الرد عليها!*

*الموضوع: وسام عبد الله يشرح الثالوث ويشرح الميلاد البتولي*



*الموضوع: المواجهة التي تمت بين الشماس بطرس ووسام عبدالله*


----------

